# 400w, 800w, 1000w foggers?



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Is 400w enough?
They're only 20 bucks at Eckerd's and I was thinking of getting them, but I don't know if 400w is enough.
We have fog machines every year but I ALWAYS forget what wattage we buy! :O


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Depends on where you're using them.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

400w would have to be an enclosed space, definitely no wind.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

You get what you pay for...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

even with my over kill 950, wind will kill it.

I have a 1000 FITCO that has done pretty good.
For the money, it's done a pretty good job.
Using good fog juice makes a big difference on performance.


----------

